# Intarsia 101 "THE FINALE"



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well so far you have seen the progress of this project from the beginning. From the subject photo,to the making of the pattern, to the tracing and cutting and sanding and contouring and tricks and techniques that I use in the creation of intarsia. After cutting and sanding and fitting and cussing a few times I have finally got all 175 pieces from 13 woods in place and am now ready to finish it up. As you will remember I left the pattern in the frame to better keep track of the pieces so now it is time to remove the pattern and glue everything in. I begin by removing several pieces from the top of the intarsia and pull the pattern out,being careful not to disturb the rest of the pieces. [photo]










Now that the pattern has been removed and while the few pieces are still out I spread glue on the backboard then replace these pieces. I.m using CA glue so I remove only enough pieces that I can easily put back in 2 or 3 minutes as the next few photos show.










This is where making pre-glued units becomes important.





































EUREKA-- all the pieces are glued in ,so after cleaning any dust from the surface of the intarsia and also cleaning the frame it is time to apply the finish.

I like to use a spray on satin poly . Setting the finished project on a flat surface in a dust free area I apply 3 coats using a sweeping motion coming in from all 4 directions to insure that all areas are covered including the sides of the frame.{photo]










Once the finish is dry I sign it and date it then stand back and tell myself;
Not too bad for an old dumb-assed electrician.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Very cool project! You have just pushed me to try my hand at this method of working. It looks pretty fun, and is a great way to use up the various scraps I have acululated.:smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok Mike,:thumbsup:
I'm sold. Intarsia actually is a pretty cool form of woodworking. Great job on the truck. I actually have a pattern for a largemouth bass. Guess I'll have to start sorting through my woodscraps.....
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Go for it Mike.I think you will like it once you try it. Thanks for the comments


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike, that is really awesome! Very, very nice job. It has been fun and enlightening to follow your tutorial/project. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike,
I have to say, that your method of intarsia is a little different from mine but the end result is the same. Impressive work. Thank you so much for taking the time to take photos and post this tutorial. It's given me some ideas as to how to improve some of my techniques and some new techniques that I will be incorporating into my future intarsia projects. Great work and thanks again for posting. Thoroughly enjoyed it. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay. the wow meter is pegged. I do have a question. I notice a shadow under the front bumper in the last photo. How much higher is the bumper then the road?

Mike


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments. This was a fun project and I hope that you all enjoyed the tutorial as much as I enjoyed sharing it with everyone.
To Mike--the background wood is 3/16" and the bumper is 3/8"


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mike: Excellent series, very informative. I hope to see more of your projects and other WW projects in the future. Great training for us raw amateurs. 

Well done.

Kevin H.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Mike. That is a challenging piece of work. Being an old pickup truck fan, myself, makes me think I should try one. I enjoyed your tutorial. Gives me some ideas on how to approach my next intarsia project. Thank you for sharing.

Gerry


----------

